# SIMOTION Kommunikation



## haeminator (8 August 2011)

Hallo ich bin ganz neu im Bereich Antriebstechnik.
Nun sollte ich eine SIMOTION an einer SPS betreiben.
Kann mir jemand erklären wie da die Kommunikation abläuft?
Kann man von der SIMOTION auf DB's der SPS zugreifen?

Danke für die Hilfe.


Grüsse aus dem Schwarzwald


----------



## ChristophD (9 August 2011)

Hallo,

wir mal einen Blick in das SIMOTION Kommunikationshandbuch da steht alles schön drinne:

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/51786340

Letzlich ist es nichts anderer als 2 S7 CPU's miteinander kommunizieren zu lassen.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## haeminator (9 August 2011)

Danke, da hab ich bereits reingeschaut.
Aber wie muss ich die Schnittstelle zur Kommunikation auf der SIMOTION-Seite vorbereiten?

Ist es so wie beim SINAMICS S120, wo ich ein Telegramm  anlegen muss?


----------



## ChristophD (9 August 2011)

Hallo,

was benutzt du denn? Profibus oder profinet?
Was willst du machen?
Datenaustausch -> xsend, xreceive, tcpsen,tcpreceive
IO Austausch    ->  islave/GSD Kopplung, idevice Kopplung

Aus den bisherigen Informationen ist das nicht klar erkennbar.
Simotion ist eine SPS und kein Antrieb!

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## haeminator (9 August 2011)

Hallo,


Ich benutze Profinet.
Es geht darum, dass gewisse Berechnungen, z.b von Endlagen etc. auf einer SPS stattfinden und dann zur SIMOTION übertragen werden müssen.

Also z.D:
- Sollposition
- Istposition
- Steuerwort
- Statuswort


Oder ist das nicht schlau ein Steuerwort von der SPS zur SIMOTION zu übertragen?
Wäre es sinnvoller, von der SPS her einfach nur eine BEtriebsart vorzugeben und dann die Steuerworte in der SIMOTION zu bilden?


Vielen Dank für die Unterstützung.


----------



## ChristophD (9 August 2011)

Hallo,

so ganz verstehe ich es noch nicht.
Die SIMOTION kann mit Ist und Sollpositionen erstmal gar nichts anfangen, Status und Zustandsworte sind für sie auch nicht wirklich wichtig.

Normalerweise werden diese Sachen von der SIMOTION an einen Antrieb geschickt und der kann damit was anfangen, die SIMOTION tritt dabei als SPS auf.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## haeminator (9 August 2011)

Ja aber wie löse ich das, wenn z.b Stützpunkte von einer Kurvenscheibe auf der SPS eingeben werden und zur SIMOTION übertragen werden müssen?

Oder wäre es sinnvoll auf der SPS nur die Betriebsart anzuwählen und den Rest des Handlings auf der SIMOTION zu realisieren?


----------



## ChristophD (9 August 2011)

Hallo,

warum die Stützpunkte nicht einfach auf der SIMOTION eingeben, dort ist ja auch die Kurvenscheibe.
Wozu wird überhaupt die SPS gebraucht?
Momentan sehe ich es so das due versucht mit einer SPS eine SPS anzusprechen die dann wieder einen Antrieb ansprechen soll.
So ganz erschließt sich mir da nicht der Sinn.

Von dem was an Daten bisher genannten wurde würde ich auf eine TCP/IP Kommunikation setzen und das mit tcpsend/tcpreceive Bausteinen realisieren.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## haeminator (9 August 2011)

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe.
Es geht darum, dass eine SPS der SIMOTION übergeordnet ist bei dieser Maschine, diese koordiniert neben der SIMOTION noch andere Dinge.
In dieser SPS wird die Betriebsart etc. ausgewählt.

Würdest du mir emfpehlen, nur die Betriebsart an die SIMOTION zu übergeben und den Rest versuchen dort abzuhandeln?

Ebenfalls sollte ich über ein HMI welches an der SPS hängt und nicht direkt mit der SIMOTION kommuniziert folgende Funktionen realisieren können.

- Jog
- Achse für Jog auswählen
- Achsen einzel positionieren starten
-  Betriebsart wählen


----------



## Superkater (9 August 2011)

Hallo,

ja du kannst die Simotion als Profibus Slave betreiben. Die SPS kann dann via Profibus ganz normal in einen Datenbereich der Simotion lesend und schreibend zugreifen.

Wenn man in der Simotion beispielsweise eine Positionierachse realsiert hat, kann man via SPS die neue Sollposition, Sollgeschwindigkeit und den Start des Fahrbefehls runterschicken.


----------



## haeminator (9 August 2011)

ok, vielen dank.
und wie muss ich das auf der SIMOTION-Seite einrichten?

Geht das über das Prozessabbild?


----------



## Superkater (9 August 2011)

*Einrichten im Scout und Step7*

Hallo,

im Step7 muss man die CPU als Master und die D425 als Slave deklarieren.
Im Scout muss man beim I/O die ganzen Bereiche auch nocmals deklarieren.
Im Abhang habe ich die Bilder angehängt, wie sie beiden Seiten der HW-Konfig (Step7 und Scout) deklariert wurden.


----------



## haeminator (9 August 2011)

Hi Superkater, vielen dank. das hilft mir schon mal viel weiter.

wie hast du i_a_crtl_driveaxis als Array angelegt.
bei mir steht der Datentyp array nicht zur verfügung :-(


----------



## ChristophD (10 August 2011)

Hi,

IO Variable anlegen und bei Feldlänge einen Wert > 1 eingeben dann wird es automatisch ein Array.
Dachte aber das Du Profinet nutzen wolltest.

Gruß
Chistoph


----------



## haeminator (10 August 2011)

Ja ich möchte profinet nutzen.
Gehen da arrays nicht, oder wieso fragst du?
Gruss


----------



## ChristophD (10 August 2011)

Hallo,

doch Arrays gehen dort auch.Aber die Screenshots waren alle für PROFIBUS und bei Profinet schaut die Projektierung ja ein wenig anders aus.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## haeminator (10 August 2011)

Lediglich die projektierung auf der s7 seite ist anderst, bei simotion passt das so, oder?

Ist es sinnvoll die i/o in lokale vatiabeln umzukopiere?(performance)


----------



## haeminator (10 August 2011)

Kann mir noch jemand sagen wie ich über diese I/O-Schnittstelle auf der  SIMOTION eine azyklische Kommunikation realisiere?


----------



## ChristophD (10 August 2011)

Hi,

aus HWKonfig Sicht musst du auch Simotion anders machen.
Da gibt es bei PN zwei Möglichkeiten:
1.) Controller Controller Kopplung
2.) IDevice Kopplung

und Du kannst bei PN nur Byte Adressierungen machen, also keine Wordzugriffe.

Die I/O musst Du nicht umkopieren, bei SIMOTION kannst du die IO's den Ablaufebenen zuordnen wo Du sie brauchst.

Was meinst Du mit azykliser Kommunikation? DPV1 Parameterdienste?

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## haeminator (10 August 2011)

Es geht darum, dass ich gewisse Werte von der SPS zur SIMOTION nicht zyklisch übertragen will, sondern nur wenn sie benötigt werden um so die Kommunikation klein zu halten.

Wie lässt sich so was machen?


Danke vielmals für all eure Unterstützung


----------



## ChristophD (10 August 2011)

Hallo,

azyklisch dann über tcpsend/tcpreceive.
IO werden immer übertragen egal ob da0 oder Daten drinne stehen.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## haeminator (10 August 2011)

ok, hab ich das richtig verstanden, die zyklischen daten als I/o und die anderen, also die azyklischen über tcpsend/tcpreceive übertragen?


----------



## haeminator (10 August 2011)

wären also nur die zyklischen Date, also die I/o's als PROFINET realisiert und die anderen Daten (azyklische) gehen dann über Ethernetkommunikation.

Wären auch azyklische Daten im PROFINET zu realisieren?

Hab ich da was total falsch verstanden?


----------

